# Salt Lake City or Park City?



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

So my friends that I am going riding with (rich-ass brats) want to go out west instead of going to Seven Springs, PA. Their parents are paying, but I have to pay for mine on my own, and being on a college budget, I have to go as cheaply as possible. From what I've heard, Utah is by far cheaper than Colorado, so thats where I want to go.

Anyway, whats the cheapest way to go as far as riding in Utah? We are planning on riding 3-4 days. I know Salt Lake has the Super Pass, and the deal where you can trade in your boarding pass for a lift ticket. How does all that work and whats the cheapest way to go with riding in Utah, Salt Lake, or Park City


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

park city is expensive all the wa around. pcmr and the canyons are priced over 80 a day and then of course there is food and lodging. in salt lake brighton is cheapest at 60sih a day. it really depends on your style of riding. brighton is very " core " meaning lots of kids darting all over the place. alot of park and all around mtn jibbing. if big mtn is more your thing theres both the bird and solitude. solitude is usually not too busy and has some nice steep runs and some good bowls on the backside when theres fresh snow. snowbird is kind of a mix between brighton and solitude in that its core but more freeride core than park core... lots of chutes bowls cliffs etc at the bird. of the two solitude is a little cheaper. all resorts have multiday discounts you can just check their homepages for those. also brighton and solitude have a multipass that gets you to both resorts that could be something to look at. brighton has meagar accomodations solitude has a good mix and of course snowbird has the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks....I think we might get in on that Superpass deal SLC has going on, lift tix at Brighton, Solitude, and Snowbird, plus passes for the Ski Buses for like $250 total, plus flight an lodging, food, etc. I think we can do the whole trip for less than a grand hopefully.

I'm basically starting out, so I think Utah is gonna kick my ass, the guys I'm going with have been skiing and riding every weekend for like 5 years or better, and have already been out west once. I guess I'll be forced to get better


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

I would not say Utah is the cheapest. I know right now you can get some really cheap flights to Denver through Southwest. Some buddies and I just booked a trip to Winter Park for less than $300 total (flight, rental car, and condo). Just shop around and you can find some deals. Also, I would avoid Park City. You will have a better and cheaper time in the Brighton / Solitude area.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> I would fly to slc, head straight north to ogden canyon and ride Powder Mountain. No big crowds, price is right, epic place. Leave the "family affair" behind at brighton, forget the rich yuppies at PC and head north u wont be dissapointed.
> 
> And if the rich assholes u are with want a rich environment:laugh: Have them go to snowbasin(snobbasin) which is near Powder Mountain. They will love the $25.00 hamburger and $7.50 soda:laugh: and if the parents are skiers they will fit in just fine...
> 
> Ship them over there, u stay at Powder Mountain and everyone will be happy:laugh:


Can't rent a car, Its just me and a few buddies from school, no parents and none of us are over 25, so car rental can't happen. Does UTA run a bus to powder mountain?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

MaPolley07 said:


> Does UTA run a bus to powder mountain?


 nope its way too far out. if you are looking at the bus as an option dont stay in salt lake instead come out to sandy/murray/midvale area which sits at the base of the canyons. theres a motel 6, a super 8,and a crystal inn all in this area thats justa short ride to the canyon bases. catching the ski bus from downtown takes hours to get to the mtn. a common misconception is that the ski buses are just shuttles from downtown to the resorts but they are not. they are jsut regular bus routes so you have stops all the way to the canyon base until you can actually catch the bus up the canyon.


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

*stay in midvale*

We booked the Super 8 in Midvale. Super cool customer service so far, and they have some great ski and stay rates. Also it includes transportation from airport and ski bus passes.

Super 8 Salt Lake City Hotel and Utah Ski Package Rates


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

mightymouse291 said:


> We booked the Super 8 in Midvale. Super cool customer service so far, and they have some great ski and stay rates. Also it includes transportation from airport and ski bus passes.
> 
> Super 8 Salt Lake City Hotel and Utah Ski Package Rates


yeah that ones right down the road from our house. its actually on the road that dead ends into the canyon for brighton and solitude and theres a good bit of food places around it ( mostly national chains )


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet, i'm gonna check that out for sure. you going in march also? if we're going the same week, huge party in the super 8 lol


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

paid more attention to the super 8 today as i went to brighton. im interested in hearing how your trips go cause this lil super 8 really may be the go to place for slc stays. its 4 miles from the base of the canyon of solitude and brighton and 5 miles to the snowbird canyon. also right there is a mcdonalds, chilis, longhorn steakhouse, buca de peppo, sonic, pei wei, a micro brew and three good local places hires burger joint, belgian waffle house ( 24hr greasy spoon type diner ) and la puente mexican. i dunno if your rooms have kitchenettes but theres also a smiths grocery store across the street. seems to really be a good choice.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

MaPolley07 said:


> Can't rent a car, Its just me and a few buddies from school, no parents and none of us are over 25, so car rental can't happen. Does UTA run a bus to powder mountain?


yeah you can rent a car from National as long as you are 21, you just have to pay like $10 more a day, and i know they have it at Salt Lake City airport.


----------



## mightymouse291 (Oct 27, 2008)

we will be up jan 18-22. I'll give ya a shout and let you know how it goes


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

pawel said:


> yeah you can rent a car from National as long as you are 21, you just have to pay like $10 more a day, and i know they have it at Salt Lake City airport.


lmao we are all 20, kinda sucks, and fake IDs work at bars, but not car rentals lol


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

MaPolley07 said:


> lmao we are all 20, kinda sucks, and fake IDs work at bars, but not car rentals lol


yeah that is not going to work. I know a lot of places in Park City has buses to drive you to the mountains, just have to call around.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

MaPolley07 said:


> lmao we are all 20, kinda sucks, and fake IDs work at bars, but not car rentals lol


SLC is probably your best bet, then. Colorado has a Summit Shuttle from Denver, but its a pricey ride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

> paid more attention to the super 8 today as i went to brighton. im interested in hearing how your trips go cause this lil super 8 really may be the go to place for slc stays. its 4 miles from the base of the canyon of solitude and brighton and 5 miles to the snowbird canyon. also right there is a mcdonalds, chilis, longhorn steakhouse, buca de peppo, sonic, pei wei, a micro brew and three good local places hires burger joint, belgian waffle house ( 24hr greasy spoon type diner ) and la puente mexican. i dunno if your rooms have kitchenettes but theres also a smiths grocery store across the street. seems to really be a good choice.


That's awesome info. There's a group of us (5 or 6) staying there March 12-16.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

So, can you get a ski-bus to most of the resorts from there? Park City, Canyons, Snowbird, Brighton?
Is it easy to reach from the airport? Is there a shutte or something?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

From what I understand, the UTA ski bus only serves the 4 SLC resorts of Alta (skiers only), Brighton, Snowbird, and Solitude.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

kyle_1252002 said:


> That's awesome info. There's a group of us (5 or 6) staying there March 12-16.


We're gonna be there the 16-20 of march


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

There's also a Best Western Executive Inn in the same area that has good ski deals. 

Salt Lake City Hotels - Best Western Executive Inn

My friends and I stayed there under their "Ultimate at the Inn" package and got lift tickets, accommodations and car rental for $80 per person per night (I think they've increased their rates since then). During our 3 day trip, we were able to go to Brighton, Snowbird and Solitude. Great value and location.


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

deffinantly try out solitude. You won't have to wait in lines, its cheap, and the food is good. The terrain there is sick too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

fletcherhead said:


> deffinantly try out solitude. You won't have to wait in lines, its cheap, and the food is good. The terrain there is sick too.


thats what i've heard, I had a friend that goes to solitude once a year, and said its great (he's a skier, but good judge of places to ski/ride)


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

mikey5882 said:


> There's also a Best Western Executive Inn in the same area that has good ski deals.
> 
> Salt Lake City Hotels - Best Western Executive Inn
> 
> My friends and I stayed there under their "Ultimate at the Inn" package and got lift tickets, accommodations and car rental for $80 per person per night (I think they've increased their rates since then). During our 3 day trip, we were able to go to Brighton, Snowbird and Solitude. Great value and location.


Yeah i stayed at Best Western Northern Inn, it was good and they even had complementary breakfast, which is awesome cause you can just eat there and had to the slopes instead of wasting time driving somewhere to get food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I was in SLC over the New Year with some friends. Went to Park City 2 days (not my choice)and it was mediocre. Lot of people there. Nothing special

Then me and my buddy went to Snowbird. Holy shit. Blew my expectations away!It was intense. Great powder! 75' base haha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

> mightymouse291: we will be up jan 18-22. I'll give ya a shout and let you know how it goes


Just curious as to how your trip was and your experience at the Super 8 in Midvale. Care to update us?


----------

